# 2nd TV with vip722k



## gmandel (Oct 4, 2009)

I have one HDTV with a vip722k receiver. If I get an HDTV as my 2nd TV will I get all the HD channels in HD on TV 2 using dual mode, or will TV 2 get only SD reception.

George


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

TV2 is SD only.

That said, all of the HD outputs are "live", so you can run HDMI or component connections to the other TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It would be more correct to say that you can watch all the HD on TV2, but it gets downrezzed to SD. It will probably be the best looking SD DBS you'll ever see, however....


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Why will it be the best SD I've ever seen? Why can't the 722 show HD on two sets? Which straight HD receiver would you recommend for a 2nd set? Will the HD PQ be enough better than the best SD PQ I've ever seen to warrant the cost of a second HD receiver? Probably a question many are wondering or will be by the time the holidays roll around.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It comes down to this - 
Do you want 2 different HD feeds on the 2 TVs , or can you live with one HD feed serving both TVs (assuming you use HDMI for one TV and the component video for the other - both of which are only available on TV1) ?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

So your saying that the 722 can send a HD signal to either TV but not both at the same time?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

inazsully said:


> So your saying that the 722 can send a HD signal to either TV but not both at the same time?


It can send a high def signal to two HDTVs, one from the HDMI and one from the Component connections, but they are mirrored outputs and whatever is seen on one is seen on the other.


----------



## JackDW001 (Oct 2, 2009)

gmandel,

I have been looking into the same thing in having multiple HD TVs. I think I will just go with a 612 DVR receiver on each TV and not have to worry about the TV1 and TV2 feature since TV2 is SD and not HD. IMHO, by having two seperate receivers, if a receiver goes out, it will effect only one TV and not knock out two of them. 

Just my 2 cents worth (worth about a penny these days).


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

But you'll be paying for double DVR service with a pair of 612's. Plus if one breaks DISH will replace it. I can't imagine why you would want to have the same show playing on two TV's at the same time. Unless it's a football game and so many friends are over you don't have room for them in front of just one TV.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Alternatively, put a 211K on each HDTV with an EHD on each.

You pay a one time $40 EHD enabling fee, have NO DVR fees and can swap EHDs between the receivers if needed.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Alternatively, put a 211K on each HDTV with an EHD on each.
> 
> You pay a one time $40 EHD enabling fee, have NO DVR fees and can swap EHDs between the receivers if needed.


+1


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

inazsully said:


> I can't imagine why you would want to have the same show playing on two TV's at the same time. Unless it's a football game and so many friends are over you don't have room for them in front of just one TV.


Because I don't use them both at the same time except during the Super Bowl or NHL playoffs.


----------

